# Euro Tripper 2 - Feb 7-8, 2014, Estero, FL



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Euro Tripper is back! The inaugural event was a big hit, so we are keeping it going. Euro Tripper 2, will build on that success with some expansion and some updates.

Www.eurotrippershow.com


Same location as last year, but we have rented more of the arena grounds.


What is Euro Tripper?

1) Charity event

2) Euros, euros, euros. Air-cooled as well as water-cooled!

3) Relaxed, chill event, more focus on socializing and less focused on winning anything. (yes, we do have awards and classes however).

4) Building the Euro Community in our area including local vendors.



Its a great social day. See some great Euro vehicles, cool people, talk with your local vendors, and do some charity work.


Charity: We are focused on local animal shelters. The show will make a donation to a local animal saving shelter focused on rescuing from kill facilities called Brookes Legacy (http://www.brookeslegacyanimalrescue.org/). We also collect donations the shelter can use (blankets, food, supplies, etc).

Animals ready for adoption are also at the event.



Didn’t make Euro Tripper 1? Check out the Canibeat event coverage to get an idea of the event.



http://www.canibeat.com/2013/02/eurotripper2013/


===========Euro Tripper 2============

Add it to your FB calendar=>https://www.facebook.com/#!/events/429691333814959/


Registration and further information:

http://www.eurotrippershow.com

Feb 8th 12-5:00pm

Roll-in starts at 11:00. 
Show area cars must be in by 1:00.

================================


New for Eurotripper 2: Friday February 7, the night before the main event, there will be a BIG pre-meet. 


- Giant event tent 

- DJs spinning the latest Electronic, House, Deep House, Trance tracks

- Euros parked around the event

- Chill out, dance, and socialize before the show



Facebook event : ->https://www.facebook.com/#!/events/411735995603670/



====================================================


































========================================
Frequently Asked Questions:

Euro Tripper 2 Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ)

Q. My Euro is not a show car and my new wheels aren’t here yet, should I still Register?
A. YES!! Euro Tripper is not about having the most expensive or showy car. If you have a passion for Euros and are proud of your Euro, then ‘YES’ you should register. You can always use our ‘Display’ option instead of our ‘SHOW’ option. ‘Display’ is for those that do not want to compete, but still want
to have their Euro at the event.

Q. Is Euro Tripper 2 a free event for spectators?
A. Yes

Q. Are pets allowed?
A. YES!! Allowed and actually encouraged. We also have pets for adoption on site. However, please be
responsible and keep your pet leashed and pickup after them.

Q. Are there trophies, classes, etc.
A. While the emphasis at Euro Tripper is NOT winning, yes there are some limited (but very nice) trophies. Those that park in the ‘SHOW” section will be assigned a number and voted on by your fellow SHOW entrants.
No judges. Classes will be defined by PRE-REGISTRATION information.

Q. Are booth cars required to be Euro and in the ‘SHOW’?
A. YES! Any vendor booth car will be given a number and voted by your fellow entrants. Only EUROS in booths.

Q. What time is roll-in and judging, etc.
A. Roll-in starts at 11:00. All SHOW cars must be in position by 1:00. Voting will start at 1:00 and end at 3:00. Announcements, raffle winners, and trophy presentation will begin at 4:00. Booth cars must be in position by 11:00. Vendor setup begins at 10:00.

Q. What if I cant make it before 1:00?
A. Still come and park in the ‘DISPLAY’ area.

Q. I used to own a fully built VW MK2 with an R32 big turbo swap, BBS wheels, and well as 3 other nice VWs. Due to a bad divorce, I now only have a Honda which was given to me by grandmother when she passed away.
Can I still come to Euro Tripper?
A. Yes, you can come to the event. We would love to hear about your Euro days! However your Honda will not be part of the cars in the event. But please come and socialize and enjoy the day.

Q. I don’t understand ‘Club Euro’. Do I need a membership or something? What is it?
A. Club Euro is just a name for the Pre-Meet Friday night before the show. We will have DJs and a big event tent for everyone to hangout and socialize. Euro cars will be parked in front of the event tent in a casual meet format. First come, First serve for parking spots. $5.00 gets you in to the event area.

Q. What charity work is being done through Euro Tripper 2?
A. Brookes Legacy is Naples based network of volunteers that works to save animals about to be euthanized and find them homes. We will have some of their current pets for adoption at the event.
Please also bring any blankets, food, pet toys, etc that you would like to donate. Cash donations are also accepted by Brookes Legacy staff. At the end of the event, Euro Tripper Promotions will make a cash donation to Brookes Legacy as well.

Q. I was at Euro Tripper 1 and had a great time, What improvements have been made for ET2?
A. Better food options, tighter security and organization, Euros only(no matter the reason), more event space, Chill Zone event tent to provide shade, more vendors, better raffles, more trophies, Club Euro Friday night, and an overall increase in fun.
Vendors now also have space to perform tunes and light installs as well.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Big Thank You to our earliest sponsors:

Euro Tripper 2 Title Sponsor:

UROTuning (www.urotuning.com)

Premier Sponsors:

Simply Clean

Media Sponsors:

Canibeat
VWvortex


More to come!


----------



## gitman (May 13, 2004)

do you know what time the show starts?


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

gitman said:


> do you know what time the show starts?


12-5:00. Roll-in starts at 11:00. Show area cars must be in by 1:00.


----------



## LR32 (Aug 16, 2008)

WILL GO IF THE WE DONT GET ANY SNOW STORM,HERE IN THE NORTH,,
:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

LR32 said:


> WILL GO IF THE WE DONT GET ANY SNOW STORM,HERE IN THE NORTH,,
> :thumbup:opcorn:


cool. thanks!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

you know i'll be there =D

ILDS - Cars N Beaches 4 (2 of 138) by AJ Hill - Blacklight Propaganda Photography, on Flickr


----------



## AnchorsAweigh (Mar 22, 2013)

Hopefully I can make it, should not be stuck at sea like last year.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

We have created an extra special incentive to those that help out and pre-register. An extra special "Goodie Bag" incentive to those that pre-register. Only applies until 12/31. 

You dont want to miss out on the Goodie Bag. This wont be extended. 

Pre-register today at www.eurotrippershow.com


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Updates:

Vendor spots are about full. 

Major vendors are
Forge
URO Tuning
Simply Clean
Lowered lifestyle
Highway Star Garage
VAP motor sports
VW
Audi
Rod Wraps
Driven Apparel
Foreign Policy

Event coverage by Canibeat and Adrift Productions

** There will be some amazing raffle items(really amazing). Some very happy winners will be extra glad they came. ***


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Some more vendor additions:

EuroSpec
V-Maxx


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

*Frequently Asked Questions*

Euro Tripper 2 Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ)

Q. My Euro is not a show car and my new wheels aren’t here yet, should I still Register?
A. YES!! Euro Tripper is not about having the most expensive or showy car. If you have a passion for Euros and are proud of your Euro, then ‘YES’ you should register. You can always use our ‘Display’ option instead of our ‘SHOW’ option. ‘Display’ is for those that do not want to compete, but still want
to have their Euro at the event.

Q. Is Euro Tripper 2 a free event for spectators?
A. Yes

Q. Are pets allowed?
A. YES!! Allowed and actually encouraged. We also have pets for adoption on site. However, please be
responsible and keep your pet leashed and pickup after them.

Q. Are there trophies, classes, etc.
A. While the emphasis at Euro Tripper is NOT winning, yes there are some limited (but very nice) trophies. Those that park in the ‘SHOW” section will be assigned a number and voted on by your fellow SHOW entrants.
No judges. Classes will be defined by PRE-REGISTRATION information.

Q. Are booth cars required to be Euro and in the ‘SHOW’?
A. YES! Any vendor booth car will be given a number and voted by your fellow entrants. Only EUROS in booths.

Q. What time is roll-in and judging, etc.
A. Roll-in starts at 11:00. All SHOW cars must be in position by 1:00. Voting will start at 1:00 and end at 3:00. Announcements, raffle winners, and trophy presentation will begin at 4:00. Booth cars must be in position by 11:00. Vendor setup begins at 10:00.

Q. What if I cant make it before 1:00?
A. Still come and park in the ‘DISPLAY’ area.

Q. I used to own a fully built VW MK2 with an R32 big turbo swap, BBS wheels, and well as 3 other nice VWs. Due to a bad divorce, I now only have a Honda which was given to me by grandmother when she passed away.
Can I still come to Euro Tripper?
A. Yes, you can come to the event. We would love to hear about your Euro days! However your Honda will not be part of the cars in the event. But please come and socialize and enjoy the day.

Q. I don’t understand ‘Club Euro’. Do I need a membership or something? What is it?
A. Club Euro is just a name for the Pre-Meet Friday night before the show. We will have DJs and a big event tent for everyone to hangout and socialize. Euro cars will be parked in front of the event tent in a casual meet format. First come, First serve for parking spots. $5.00 gets you in to the event area.

Q. What charity work is being done through Euro Tripper 2?
A. Brookes Legacy is Naples based network of volunteers that works to save animals about to be euthanized and find them homes. We will have some of their current pets for adoption at the event.
Please also bring any blankets, food, pet toys, etc that you would like to donate. Cash donations are also accepted by Brookes Legacy staff. At the end of the event, Euro Tripper Promotions will make a cash donation to Brookes Legacy as well.

Q. I was at Euro Tripper 1 and had a great time, What improvements have been made for ET2?
A. Better food options, tighter security and organization, Euros only(no matter the reason), more event space, Chill Zone event tent to provide shade, more vendors, better raffles, more trophies, Club Euro Friday night, and an overall increase in fun.
Vendors now also have space to perform tunes and light installs as well.


----------



## Dick. (Aug 1, 2011)

What about a cruise this year after the show?


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Dick. said:


> What about a cruise this year after the show?


Agreed. I tried to organize a cruise over to Lovers Key for the sunset last year, but it didnt wind up happening. I will work on finder a cruise leader as I will be busy cleaning up and tearing down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Goodies end soon!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dick. (Aug 1, 2011)

Just registered. I'd gladly help out with the cruise after the show if you need someone.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Dick. said:


> Just registered. I'd gladly help out with the cruise after the show if you need someone.


Sweet! Will PM!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

We wanted to let the "Goodie Bag" for the pre-registers by 12/31 be a pleasant surprise, but it seems alot of people would prefer to know now. 

So heres the deal again:

If you pre-register by 12/31 (show or display) for the Event (not Club ET) you will get:

-Reduced priced of 15.00

-A free Tank tank with the cool design from Like Hell Designs. (this is not the official event t-shirt and does not replace any orders for Official Event Tshirts. These will not be available at the event either. Only to pre-Registers by 12/31. 

- Other goodies from our vendor partners TBD. 

After 12/31, preregistration will still be 15.00 until Feb 1st, but the Goodies will not be includes. 

After Feb 1 and at the event registration will be 20.00












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Only 2 Days left for pre-registration goodies!!


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

******Thank you*******
EuroTripper 2 has grown over 275% from last years registrations!

Congratulations to all who took advantage of the free Tank top promo. We got a ton of orders in and will start printing them to be picked up at the show. 

Since the Tank Top was so successful at driving pre-registration, we are extending the promo until this Monday Jan 6th. If you missed out, you have a couple of extra days. 

After Monday, Pre-Registration will be open until Feb 1st at the 15.00 price. 

After Feb 1 and at the event, it will be $20.00.


----------



## sterkrazzy (Dec 4, 2006)

Nothing better than a VW event that's right across the street from my house.


----------



## gitman (May 13, 2004)

look forward to meeting some local dubbers :thumbup:


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

The countdown has begun!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

We are very pleased to announce Rod Wraps as our official vendor for all your custom wrap needs at Euro Tripper 2. 

As part of their amazing support for our events since day one, Rod Wraps will also be donating a FREE complete car wrap which will be raffled live at ET2!

Another great reason to attend ET2!

Winner must be present.
Standard film.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Pre-registration for 15.00 is still open. Free Tank Top promo ended Monday 1/6/14. 

Still a great deal at $15.00. Will be 20.00 after Feb 1st and at the gate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Another great raffle announcement!

Win Free Air Ride!!

Thats right. Compliments of our vendor/partner EuroSpec Motorsports, a full Airlift V2 Management will be donated and raffled at the event!!

Must be present!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

We are excited to have Brada Wheels vending on site at Euro Tripper 2! Be sure to stop by and check out their awesome products!


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Official Event T is finished. Big thanks to BrandNu Designs for the cool design. 

Our event will always strive to create Official Event T's that are comfortable and fashionable and will continue to be worn well after the event. We dont put all sorts of logos etc on our Event T. We also use very high quality soft upgraded base shirts for maximum comfort. As well as the lightest screen printing processes. This year we are also adding embroidered sleeve tags for the extra detail. 

Event Ts will NOT be available in large quantities for those that did not pre-order on the website. We simply can not gamble on unsold shirts. 

Get your order in on the site www.eurotrippershow.com. Event T os a ticket type under each day of the event (either one). 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Any recommendations on hotels for those not familiar with the area?


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

A Huge Thank You to our vendors and Sponsors!!

Be sure to stop by at the event and check them out. Support them as they support us! 
-UroTuning
-Forge Motorsports
-Simply Clean
-Lowered Lifestyle
-Highwaystar Garage
-Driven Apparel
-Rod Wraps
-VMaxx
-Eurospec Motorsports
-Avenue Garage
-Naples Speed
-VAP Motorsports
-Brada Wheels
-Save The Wheels
-Loves Trim
-SoWo Partners
-State of Stance
-Rotiform Wheels
-Foreign Policy VW
-Best Wheels
-CCW
-Dub Empire
-Bag Riders
-Renewed Finishes
-Canibeat
-VW Vortex
-G23 Engineering
-VW Fort Myers
-Slammered










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

dubb34r said:


> Any recommendations on hotels for those not familiar with the area?


The NEW Holiday Inn
Ft. Myers Airport @ Town Center
9931 Interstate Commerce Dr.
Ft. Myers FL 33913

239-561-1550 hotel

Discount code about finalized. I have been working hard to get the lowest rate. 

Super clean, new hotel close to the event. If you want to be close to other stuff like beach, lmk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gitman (May 13, 2004)

my car is by no means a show car. should i register anyway just to park with all the other dubs? or how does that work?


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

gitman said:


> my car is by no means a show car. should i register anyway just to park with all the other dubs? or how does that work?


we have a Show and Display section. Display is for the enthusiast who prefers more of a meet format. Its a casual event overall. Trophies are not the focus. So, yes, please do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Pre-sale ticket price of $15.00 ends Feb 1st. Get yours now and save 5.00. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

*Official Event Hotel*

Official event hotel and negotiated rate.

Very new and very convenient to the event, food, shopping and I-75.

Holiday Inn
Ft. Myers Airport @ Town Center
9931 Interstate Commerce Dr.
Ft. Myers FL 33913

239-561-1550 hotel

Group Code: EUR

http://www.ihg.com/holidayinn/hotels/us/en/fort-myers/fmyar/hoteldetail?qAdlt=1&qChld=0&qRms=1&qIta=99801505&qGrpCd=EUR&qPSt=0&qSmP=3&qWch=0&qSHp=1&qBrs=6c.hi.ex.rs.ic.cp.in.sb.cw.cv&qSrt=BRAND_SORT&qRpp=25&qRRSrt=rt&qFRA=1&srb_u=1&icdv=99801505


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Saturday February 1st is last day to get tickets for Euro Tripper 2 Car Show. After that, they can be purchased at the gate for $20.00

Tickets for Friday nights Club Euro can be purchased on-line or at the door. On-line Sales will be turned off Friday at noon. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOXXY_GTI (Jul 21, 2006)

I'll be coming down from SC... I wonder if there are any dubbers cruising down I95 for this.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

FOXXY_GTI said:


> I'll be coming down from SC... I wonder if there are any dubbers cruising down I95 for this.


Cool deal! I know we have some air coolers coming from Atlanta but thats i-75 I imagine. 

Looking forward to seeing you there! You might have furthest travelled award!


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

****it wont be long until Euro Tripper 2***

Be sure to get you Tickets ordered now. $15.00 now instead of 20.00 at the gate. 

Also order a shirt if you want one. We do not plan on having extras at the event. 
***** Feb 1st is the deadline for advance purchases.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Last year we had some great donations to the charity/animal rescue at the event. 

Good items to bring are:
-Dry foods
-Cat litter
-collars and leashes
-blankets

They have enough pet toys at this time. 

Brookes Legacy (www.brookeslegacyanimalrescue.org)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

A big thank you to the team at BagRiders for supporting Euro Tripper. They were on board from the very beginning of our first event and have continued this year. 

A big care package of merchandise arrived today, which will be used as thank yous for donations to Brookes Legacy. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

swfloridamk6 said:


> Pre-sale ticket price of $15.00 ends Feb 1st. Get yours now and save 5.00.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


x2


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

February 01 is the last day for pre-sales. Do it now and save $5.00 and time and convenience at the event. 

At the event it will $20.00.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Dont forget our amazing raffles at the event. 

Raffle #1- Complete wrap courtesy of Rod Wraps

Raffle #2- Brand new set of WCI wheels courtesy of UroTuning

Raffle #3- Complete Airlift Autopilot V2 courtesy of UroSpec Motorsports

Raffle #4- Vendor Grab Bag

1-Forge $250 gift cert

1 FMDV14T, retail $95.00

1 FMVWQS, retail $110.00

1 FMDV007 (black), retail $165.00

Over $200 in restaurant gift certificates

Shirts from Simply Clean, Bagriders, BrandNu and likely more. 

World Of Watches.com is our newest partner and we will have some awesome watches from their extensive collection as raffle prizes at the event. Be sure to check them out at worldofwatches.com.

And other items as we are still collecting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gitman (May 13, 2004)

bought my discounted ticket :thumbup:


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Today is the last day for advance purchases for shirts and registration/tickets. At the event, it will be possible, but will cost $5.00 more. 

Save time, money and convenience by doing it today.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Registration is closed. Same day registration available at the event. We encourage unregistered cars to come early to ensure a spot. 

Vendors enter at 10:00
Roll-in starts at 11:00 for pre-regs
SHOW option cars must be in place by 1:00
Voting starts at 1:00
Voting Ends at 3:00
4:00 Raffle drawings
4:15 Trophies


----------



## gitman (May 13, 2004)

hey sorry got a few more questions



swfloridamk6 said:


> Vendors enter at 10:00
> Roll-in starts at 11:00 for pre-regs
> SHOW option cars must be in place by 1:00
> Voting starts at 1:00
> ...


in addition to that schedule, are there going to be any events-within-the-event thrown by any of the sponsors/vendors that we wouldn't want to miss? i was thinking about rolling in around 1pm since i'm not a show car, but i also don't want to miss out on anything that may be happening before that. 

am i going to be fighting for a parking spot amongst the other "display" (non-show) cars if i get there that late?

lastly, is parking going to be organized by mk3/mk4/etc for the "display" cars?

thanks


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

gitman said:


> hey sorry got a few more questions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There will be some drawings and yes some vendors will have some prizes etc. Waiting until 1:00 would be risky as we may be full. 

No Display section is parked as they roll in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gitman (May 13, 2004)

whats the restroom situation? i will have my 6 yr old daughter and 3 mo old son with me


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

gitman said:


> whats the restroom situation? i will have my 6 yr old daughter and 3 mo old son with me


The arena will be open. So full restroom and vending available. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## gitman (May 13, 2004)

showed up by 1 there was still plenty of parking. next year there needs to be more ways to cool down instead of one truck serving icees  it was a hot one... 

post up coverage as you find it! 






Someone posted this up on the FB site: http://www.flickr.com/photos/sparkyvw/sets/72157640710152984/


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for the great comments guys. It was an amazing turnout. We basically filled the even bigger grounds. Pretty amazing. About 440 cars came through. Tons of foot traffic. I couldn't even see down the lanes most the day. 

Raffles were amazingly popular! Congrats to all the winners!

Brookes Legacy was ecstatic

They got a ton of donations. Best Saturday ever they said. 
Naples Speed brought over $500 in supplies alone!

We had our share of snags and it is certainly a very challenging event overall. But we think overall everyone had fun. 

Our vendors are simply amazing! Everyone I got a chance to speak to is ready for another event!

Thanks again!

Please post pics!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

sweet little Video by Ethan

http://vimeo.com/86424712


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

another sweet video:

Check out “Euro Tripper 2” by Chris Ingraham on Vimeo.

The video is available for your viewing pleasure at http://vimeo.com/86581890


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

http://www.conduktco.com/eurotripper2/


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

pics
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157640731737833/with/12532477133/


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)




----------



## gitman (May 13, 2004)

hey do you have any stats on like how many cars showed up, how many mk4's, mk5's, mk6's, etc? that would be interesting to know.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

gitman said:


> hey do you have any stats on like how many cars showed up, how many mk4's, mk5's, mk6's, etc? that would be interesting to know.


Just pre-regs. But thats only about 1/3 of actual attendees. Same day folks, its too hectic to get any info.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Canibeats official event coverage is up! Go check it out! 

We are very pleased to work with Canibeat for the second year in a row. They have been a great partner. They donated some awesome merchandise, and sent their best team to cover the event. The coverage turned out awesome. 

Be sure to check out the video also!

http://www.canibeat.com/2014/02/euro-tripper-2-ft-myers-florida/


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Someone really needs to start a picture thread:thumbup:


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

TTguy30 said:


> Someone really needs to start a picture thread:thumbup:


Good idea. 

Euro Tripper 2 Photo Thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=6915156


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Go check out Lowered Lifestyles killer event coverage, just out. 

http://loweredlifestyle.com/eurotripper-2/


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Go check out awesome Euro Tripper 2 Event coverage by Jacob Thompkins for Klutch Republik. Tons of sick shots!
http://www.klutchrepublik.com/blog/euro-tripper-2014


----------

